# Pics of my 20 gauge!!!!!!!



## lswoody (Feb 22, 2011)

As promised, here are some pics.


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2011)

Love it! That would make a killer rabbit gun for me to use in Maine.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Jim. I'll be using it to take out all kinds of critters.


----------



## perchin (Mar 5, 2011)

OH wow... that's the best $40 ever spent!!!

I'm not even jealous :---) 

I would love to get ahold of that thing... and re-do the wood, and give it a new blueing....very nice sir.


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 5, 2011)

The H&R 20 gauge was my first gun given to me by my dad. I still have mine.


----------



## bulldog (Mar 5, 2011)

My firsy real gun was a Remington pump 20 guage women/youth model. I have shot probably 5000 rounds through it in the last 20 years. I got it for x mas when i was 8. My brother got the same one but traded it off on a larger rifle but I dont think I will ever get rid of mine. I will give it to my son one day. 

That is a great gun you have there. Congrats!


----------



## lswoody (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## fish2keel (May 3, 2011)

That is a great gun! I still have the one I got 10 years ago. Shot many of squrriels with that sucker! Great gun


----------



## p-hopper2680 (Jun 6, 2011)

is that a n.e. firearms? i have the same one in 410, great little cheap shooter.


----------



## waterfowler95 (Jun 29, 2011)

i have this gun! i love it!


----------



## lswoody (Jul 4, 2011)

p-hopper2680 said:


> is that a n.e. firearms? i have the same one in 410, great little cheap shooter.




Yes it is. Thanks!!!


----------

